# Nice spec gents MTB (Trek 6500 or similar)



## mrmacmusic (19 Jan 2012)

I've either been trying to find something that doesn't exist, or I'm not looking in the right places... hence this post 

Looking for:
Reasonably lightweight, well looked after gents MTB with a good spec at a bargain price (don't laugh)

I used to have a Trek 6500 (2006) that I regrettably sold last Summer to fund the purchase of a flat-bar road bike for commuting. Something similar to that would be ideal, with discs would be even better 

I'm 5'10" and the old Trek was 19.5" in size, so I guess we're talking L (rather than M) or 18"-20".

I'm in Central Scotland, and I have £200-250 (maybe a bit more) to spend... I'm obviously not frightened off by older bikes that have been previously "enjoyed" or had components replaced/upgraded – more important is that it's been well maintained and that everything works as it should.

Thanks.


----------



## theloafer (20 Jan 2012)

this might be of interest to you i got it from a fellow cyclechater  cubist here his is discription i have had since late 2010 but has not been used all that much in the snow of 2010-2011 got me to work every day while car driver,s had to stay home ...lol and a few trips with the g/f..it has a new bb fitted and i changed the saddle miles i added to it poss 200 if that looking for poss £300.... its in just the same condition as bought from cubist and have removed the rack+bag org post here
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sold-much-loved-and-upgraded-cube-attention.65409/#post-1221601

In order to fund the new build, Cubester is selling his much-loved Cube Attention.

He's owned it for a couple of years and used it, so don't expect a showroom condition garage /shed filler!
When we bought it we read all the reviews, especially the ones that said the 2008 model needed better forks, so next birthday saw the addition of a pair of 100mm Rockshox Tora 302, with poplock. They really do make the world of difference to the OE Suntours, turning it from a good bike into a great one.

Being used regularly means it has also benefitted from regular servicing, and it has had recent cables, a front mech, recent brake pads headset bearings. It has virtually brand new tyres on front and rear, see the spec list.
It has however seen a few rocks and scrapes, so the paint has some chips, the chainstay has suffered from chainslap and suck, but there are no dents or bends anywhere. Cables have made their mark in all the usual junctions.

It comes with a choice of wheelsets, either the original Sphinx 19 with deore 475 hubs, or a pair of Superstar Components Superleggera hubs on Vapour rims. For the right money I'll include both sets!
Spec:

Frame Cube Aluminium Lite RFR 18"
Brakes Hayes Stroker Ryde (180 front, 160 rear)
Gear shifters Shimano Deore 9 spd
Front mech Shimano LX
Rear Mech Shimano XT Shadow
Casette HG5311-32 9spd
Chainset Truvativ FiveD 44-32-22
Pedals Fasten Alu
Fork RockShox Tora 302 SL
Wheels options Sphinx 19 Rigida with Shimano 475 Hubs
or Superstar Components Superleggera hubs on Vapour Rims
Front tyre Maxxis Ignitor 2.1
Rear Continental Gravity 2.3
Seat post Easton EA30 .
Bars Ritchey low rise XC, Ergo bar ends
Grips Specialized lock-on
Stem Ritchey Comp
Saddle Charge Spoon


----------



## mrmacmusic (20 Jan 2012)

Cheers the loafer  That has indeed got my "attention" (sorry, couldn't resist). It's a nice looking bike, but County Durham might just be a wee bit too far away... I'm also not sure if 18" would feel too small – I'll try and get my bum on one locally over the weekend to check fit.


----------



## Brandane (21 Jan 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> I used to have a Trek 6500 (2006) that I regrettably sold last Summer to fund the purchase of a flat-bar road bike for commuting. Something similar to that would be ideal, with discs would be even better
> 
> I'm 5'10" and the old Trek was 19.5" in size, so I guess we're talking L (rather than M) or 18"-20".


 

This might be of interest; Trek 6500 SLR with disc brakes. 19" frame. Starting at £300 but no bids so far. It is in Yorkshire but seller willing to post.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trek-Moun...0973898440?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3a6f35c6c8


----------



## mrmacmusic (21 Jan 2012)

Brandane said:


> This might be of interest; Trek 6500 SLR with disc brakes. 19" frame. Starting at £300 but no bids so far. It is in Yorkshire but seller willing to post.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trek-Moun...0973898440?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3a6f35c6c8


Cheers Brandane  I had spotted that one, but I'm really trying my best to be patient in the hope that something local will crop up... unfortunately I'm not good at being patient!!


----------



## jann71 (22 Jan 2012)

I have one for sale but probably too small for you as its a 16.

http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?threads/90441/


----------



## mrmacmusic (22 Jan 2012)

jann71 said:


> I have one for sale but probably too small for you as its a 16.
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?threads/90441/


Cheers Jann71 but yes – a bit too small! Thanks for pointing it out though, and I hope you get it sold though


----------



## mrmacmusic (27 Jan 2012)

Thanks everyone  No more suggestions needed, as I've decided to go for the loafer's Cube, and am really looking forward to collecting it this weekend!

All I need to do now is figure out how I can sneak out for a few rides before our daughter's birthday (14th Feb) when she'll get the Trek Skye S currently hiding in our neighbour's garage... Mmm


----------

